# [SOLVED] Electric shock from the PC Case



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

I get electric shock from my PC case. Like on the screws and metal parts. This happens even when the PC is turned off. 

I have two computers plugged to the same main power socket, but the other one doesn't produce any shock and is healthy. I got my monitor damaged yesterday and the technician told me that it was due to fluctuation. 

Will Voltage stabilizer help? I'm using a normal multi-connector with 13amp for all the devices.

Please advise with accurate explanation. I'n going through this for one and a half year.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

Voltage instability wouldn't cause an issue like this, though it could be a symptom.

What is the make and model of your power supply?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

Has to be a short from the PSU to the case.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

It is a normal PSU called Headway 550W. 

I also get constant electrical noise coming from the CPU socket area, but don;t know exactly from where. The sound comes especially when I access flash based websites, when mouse is moving over the ObjectDock Icons, etc. 

Last night, I even got shock from my digital camera plugged to usb. 



Phædrus2401 said:


> Voltage instability wouldn't cause an issue like this, though it could be a symptom.
> 
> What is the make and model of your power supply?


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



Tyree said:


> Has to be a short from the PSU to the case.


Maybe I have a faulty PSU. I was also thinking my motherboard could be faulty. 

*PC Specs:*

ASUS P5K SE/EPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
4x2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (8GB)
Maxtor 250GB SATA II & Samsung 160GB SATAII
ASUS nVidia GeForce EN94000GT 1GB
19" LCD ViewSonic (I'll have additional LCD 24" Monitor in the near future)
Windows 7 Ultimate Build 7600 RTM

Please recommend the required wattage of the PSU for my system.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

The PSU has enough wattage if it's labeled correctly, but I doubt that as it appears to be a trashy brand. I would replace it with a quality unit. A SeaSonic 550W would be a good choice.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



tandav said:


> It is a normal PSU called Headway 550W.
> 
> I also get constant electrical noise coming from the CPU socket area, but don;t know exactly from where. The sound comes especially when I access flash based websites, when mouse is moving over the ObjectDock Icons, etc.
> 
> Last night, I even got shock from my digital camera plugged to usb.



Hi,

I have ordered surge protector and CoolerMaster 500W PSU which will be delivered this Saturday. Since I'm renting the place where I live, my owner doesn't show any interest in grounding and proper wiring though I explained him my situation. He told me to just get a voltage stabilizer and deal with the situation.

I don't know how must it is going to help me now. 

Thanks!


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



Phædrus2401 said:


> The PSU has enough wattage if it's labeled correctly, but I doubt that as it appears to be a trashy brand. I would replace it with a quality unit. A SeaSonic 550W would be a good choice.


Thanks! My friend told me that 500W would be more than enough for my system, so I finalized on CoolerMaster 500W.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

The labeled wattage doesn't matter. A 500W PSU won't necessarily deliver 500W of usable power. You need a graphics card with at least 26A on the +12V rail, and not all PSUs have that, even ones that claim to be high-wattage. CoolerMaster makes a few 500W PSUs. Was it a CoolerMaster Extreme PSU? If so, cancel the order now and get a quality unit. Don't throw good money after bad.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



Phædrus2401 said:


> The labeled wattage doesn't matter. A 500W PSU won't necessarily deliver 500W of usable power. You need a graphics card with at least 26A on the +12V rail, and not all PSUs have that, even ones that claim to be high-wattage. CoolerMaster makes a few 500W PSUs. Was it a CoolerMaster Extreme PSU? If so, cancel the order now and get a quality unit. Don't throw good money after bad.


How would OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W be? That one is available from 500W to 700W.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

OCZ is ok. We don't really recommend them, and if you can get a Corsair or SeaSonic unit of 550W or greater at all then I would recommend that instead. OCZ's quality is hit-and-miss sometimes, and they usually have a multirail design, which is far from ideal, but they will at least deliver their rated wattage and won't blow up on you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*

Get a Seasonic or Corsair and save yourself more problems. A Voltage Stabilizer is not going to rectify your situation.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



Phædrus2401 said:


> OCZ is ok. We don't really recommend them, and if you can get a Corsair or SeaSonic unit of 550W or greater at all then I would recommend that instead. OCZ's quality is hit-and-miss sometimes, and they usually have a multirail design, which is far from ideal, but they will at least deliver their rated wattage and won't blow up on you.


Alright, I will look for one of them.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Electric shock from the PC Case*



Tyree said:


> Get a Seasonic or Corsair and save yourself more problems. A Voltage Stabilizer is not going to rectify your situation.


Will be looking for one of them.

Thanks for your time and support.

Best wishes!


----------

